# pantalla negra despues de emerge update

## FyruX

Buen dia compas....

Hace unos 5 dias hize un emerge update y al reiniciar mi laptop la pantalla queda en negro...

He revisados todo lo que se me ha ocurrido, mi Dispaly manager es SDDM, con el entorno de LXQt.   He probado emergiendo SLIM y Ligthdm, pero el resultado sigue sin cambiar, al ejecutar top,.  SDDM y X se ven en ejecución, lo cual me confunde mucho, me hace pensar que es de drivers, sin envargo mi gentoo lo tengo con esta combinación desde hace 6 años y el kernerl no lo he actualizado desde v4.4. también hace unos 3 meses actualice de xdm scripts a display-manager scripts...   Ayuda porfas mi laptop es un Presario c700, ya está anciano pero le tungo un cariño inmenso, es muy fiel, por el momentos lo tengo operativo con Lubuntu, pero la verdad soy un tipo de gentoo.... 

Gracias....

----------

## quilosaq

Si has actualizado xorg-server, quizá necesites elogind como dice está noticia:

https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2020-06-24-xorg-server-dropping-default-suid.html

----------

## FyruX

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Si has actualizado xorg-server, quizá necesites elogind como dice está noticia:
> 
> https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2020-06-24-xorg-server-dropping-default-suid.html

 

grcsias por tu aporte.

Seguí las instrucciones de la WIKI, he incluso emergi elogind de forma explicita; y el resultado no cambia...

----------

## chrootman

Podrías partir posteando ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log Xorg.1.log y decir si seleccionaste la opciones en el kernel, si usas genkernel, en mi caso muchos problemas los tuve porque estaba usando genkernel-next que ya no se usa, pero fue muy fácil todo con él en un comienzo, luego tuve que enmascararlo y desinstalarlo para poder instalar las gentoo-sources y usar genkernel en su lugar, si no te aparece ""[KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported"," es un buen comienzo. A veces sin seleccionar ninguna opción de igual forma puedes acceder, pero es mejor compilar el kernel con las opciones precisas, algunas veces te sale un error que no tiene solución cuando antes sin hacer nada podías, y eso puede solucionarse con actualizar la bios o crear un dsdt.

```
00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-786436-start-0.html

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

KERNEL Prior to Linux 4.4

```
Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

        <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->

             <*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

            <*> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

            [*]   Enable modesetting on intel by default

            [*]   Enable legacy fbdev support for the modesetting intel driver
```

```
>> Linux v4.14 removed in-kernel firmware, you MUST install the sys-kernel/linux-firmware package!
```

Linux 5.4

```
Device Drivers  --->

            Graphics support  --->

                <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->

                    --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

                    -*-   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

                <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

                    --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

                    [*]   Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver

                <*> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

                [ ]   Enable alpha quality support for new Intel hardware by default

                ()    Force probe driver for selected new Intel hardware

                [*]   Enable capturing GPU state following a hang

                [*]     Compress GPU error state

                [*]   Always enable userptr support

                [ ]   Enable Intel GVT-g graphics virtualization host support
```

/usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y
```

Lo otro es que hay que agregar nomodeset, video=SVIDEO-1:d y ese tipo de parametros al grub.

También puedes crear un xorg.conf con Xorg -configure.

La última vez que modifiqué cosas en xdm aparecieron comportamientos erróneos que luego desaparecieron solos. También podrías decir como instalaste slim porque a mi hace rato que me da error de compilación y en arch si lo tengo con varios themes.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Llevabas mucho tiempo sin actualizar? Ten en cuenta que desde hace algunos meses se ha cambiado xdm por display-manager.

----------

## chrootman

https://github.com/adi1090x/slim_themes

Ahora si se pudo.

```
# emerge --ask x11-misc/slim

$ git clone https://github.com/killman/SlimThemes.git

$ cd SlimThemes

$ su -c "cp -r unixlegion /usr/share/slim/themes/"

$ sudo nano /etc/slim.conf

current_theme        unixlegion
```

A veces se demora en entrar y si no entra es porque algo está corrupto, aunque en gentoo en donde se demora menos (25 seg aprox),  mejor partes de cero.

Lo otro que me he dado cuenta es que por ejemplo con otras distros si uno usa paralells tools con un kernel determinado y con una versión de xorg determinada haciendo un downgrade funciona las tools o funcionan mejor, nunca he probado si una determinada tarjeta antigua funciona mejor o se demora menos en sortear el black screen o peor maskeando para ocupar una determinada versión de xserver p.ej de aur en arch(wayland-git) en el caso sin virtualización, solo he cambiado el kernel, pero con uno predeterminado inferior(distros de ubuntu) o uno superior compilado por mi en gentoo, no uno inferior, posiblemente funcione mejor.

----------

## cameta

Cuando pasan estas cosas es una buena idea mirar los logs

Están en /var/log/

----------

